# April Fools!



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh Spring, that's a good one! Ha ha! You got me.
Now please stop.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I mean, seriously, I just washed my wife's new Midnight Silver (err... Coliseum Gray) Tucson yesterday.
This is what it looked like here yesterday:


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Funny, it’s a cool 85F here


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It looked really pretty this morning with the snow clinging to all the trees though. It was a good 3-4" of light, wet snow.

It has mostly melted away already.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> It looked really pretty this morning with the snow clinging to all the trees though. It was a good 3-4" of light, wet snow. It has mostly melted away already.


Clearly the cold snap has gotten to your avatar!

There was an inch on my car this morning when I left for work, and about about 1.5" on the grass outside my office when I arrived. When I stepped out to get lunch about an hour ago, there was no snow to be seen anywhere. Post-vernal-equinox solar strength FTW!


----------

